# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Hgh

## marra211

Hey guys,

I'm wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction for the perfect Jintropin course.

I'm male, 26. The goal is to build up & to strip down some excess body fat.

I'm planning on hitting the gym 5 days a week, 3 weight training days and 2 cardio days.

I really do not know much about HGH, I've been told 4iu's a day to gain or 2iu's a day to strip down, can someone please confirm this.

I've got 6 kits of Jin, so got plenty  :Wink:  

Thanks in advance 

marra

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hey Marra..

Welcome to the HGH forum....( this is the Important threads so will get moved to the regular forum which is this one for future posting:
http://forums.steroid.com/forumdispl...S#.Tmt3Jc00idM)

Since you are 26? too early for hgh. Already explained why in your other post.

What is your BF? and your goal as to timeframe of getting it down to what BF%?

----------


## marra211

> Hey Marra..
> 
> Welcome to the HGH forum....( this is the Important threads so will get moved to the regular forum which is this one for future posting:
> http://forums.steroid.com/forumdispl...S#.Tmt3Jc00idM)
> 
> Since you are 26? too early for hgh. Already explained why in your other post.
> 
> What is your BF? and your goal as to timeframe of getting it down to what BF%?


Hi SlimmerMe & thanks for your reply.

Would it do any harm starting this course at 26? I've been told 2iu's a day to strip - is that correct? A few of my mates are on it at my age - and seems to be working well on them

my bf is about 24% would like to take atleast 15% off over the next 6months...

Thanks in advance

----------

